# Ob Decals



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Just received our decals and can't wait to put them on our OB. They shipped really fast! Any special words of wisdom about applying them to the TT from those who are already proudly displaying theirs? BTW, hope all goes well next weekend to all who are going to Gettysburg. We'll be thinking of you! Maybe next time if our schedule permits, we'll get to meet many of you face to face. Stay safe and have a great time.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

shelty said:


> Just received our decals and can't wait to put them on our OB. They shipped really fast! Any special words of wisdom about applying them to the TT from those who are already proudly displaying theirs?


As long as they are straight, they'll look good wherever you stick 'em









We put ours on the upper left rear and the upper left front. My mistake was the front one is a bit high on a fiver.










Happy Outbacking!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought you had to trim around them but you don't. Only the lettering will rub on. It was really easy to do.

Just keep it straight and go for it!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Never attempt to install them onto a newly waxed surface, as parts of the decal may not stick.
Trust me I know these things









Ed


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We mounted ours on the Drivers side front and rear- so people can see them at the CG, and when they pass going either way.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I put one on the back, just below the "outback" lettering from the factory. I also put one on the front in the same spot. Easy to put on, clean with alcohol prior to sticking and keep it level. Took 5 minutes.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Prep with alsohol pad. Apply them where you wish then pressthem flat fromt the center out making sure to get the bubbles out as you go. You can hold the edge and pull it back if necessary to get a bubble out and then keep going. Can use a credit card or plastic scraper, etc. if you want, but your hand will work. Thumbs may get a little sore thats all. Once you have it pressed flat all around and the bubbles are gone, just peel back the white contact paper they come on. viola, you are done. Not that hard at all.

We have them on all 4 sides of the trailer and the tailgate of the truck.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Prep with alsohol pad. Apply them where you wish then pressthem flat fromt the center out making sure to get the bubbles out as you go. You can hold the edge and pull it back if necessary to get a bubble out and then keep going. Can use a credit card or plastic scraper, etc. if you want, but your hand will work. Thumbs may get a little sore thats all. Once you have it pressed flat all around and the bubbles are gone, just peel back the white contact paper they come on. viola, you are done. Not that hard at all.
> 
> We have them on all 4 sides of the trailer and the tailgate of the truck.


All the above and........Make sure they are "straight", this Big Dummy (ME) was in a hurry when he put the front one on...............grabbed a two foot level and used that, oops trailer wasn't level, and i haven't gotten around to getting a new one or taking that one off...............

Make sure you measure up from trim around it to make sure that you are straight with the visual lines of the trailer


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Prep with alsohol pad. Apply them where you wish then pressthem flat fromt the center out making sure to get the bubbles out as you go. You can hold the edge and pull it back if necessary to get a bubble out and then keep going. Can use a credit card or plastic scraper, etc. if you want, but your hand will work. Thumbs may get a little sore thats all. Once you have it pressed flat all around and the bubbles are gone, just peel back the white contact paper they come on. viola, you are done. Not that hard at all.
> 
> We have them on all 4 sides of the trailer and the tailgate of the truck.


All the above and........Make sure they are "straight", this Big Dummy (ME) was in a hurry when he put the front one on...............grabbed a two foot level and used that, oops trailer wasn't level, and i haven't gotten around to getting a new one or taking that one off...............

Make sure you measure up from trim around it to make sure that you are straight with the visual lines of the trailer
[/quote]

Good point. Ideally an extra set of eyes are very helpful.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

shelty said:


> Just received our decals and can't wait to put them on our OB. They shipped really fast! Any special words of wisdom about applying them to the TT from those who are already proudly displaying theirs? BTW, hope all goes well next weekend to all who are going to Gettysburg. We'll be thinking of you! Maybe next time if our schedule permits, we'll get to meet many of you face to face. Stay safe and have a great time.


I put one on the back so people knows who passed them and one on the doorway side (passenger side) so people can see who they are visiting. I placed them to match the curves of the decals already there. Had people asked me how I got the factory to put my name on my camper.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Prep with alsohol pad. Apply them where you wish then pressthem flat fromt the center out making sure to get the bubbles out as you go. You can hold the edge and pull it back if necessary to get a bubble out and then keep going. Can use a credit card or plastic scraper, etc. if you want, but your hand will work. Thumbs may get a little sore thats all. Once you have it pressed flat all around and the bubbles are gone, just peel back the white contact paper they come on. viola, you are done. Not that hard at all.
> 
> We have them on all 4 sides of the trailer and the tailgate of the truck.


Your hired!

Can you help us with ours?- see you Wednesday at Drummer Boy.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

They look better on the trailer rather than off !!









We put ours on each side of the front and one on the back under the passenger side brake light.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Prep with alsohol pad. Apply them where you wish then pressthem flat fromt the center out making sure to get the bubbles out as you go. You can hold the edge and pull it back if necessary to get a bubble out and then keep going. Can use a credit card or plastic scraper, etc. if you want, but your hand will work. Thumbs may get a little sore thats all. Once you have it pressed flat all around and the bubbles are gone, just peel back the white contact paper they come on. viola, you are done. Not that hard at all.
> 
> We have them on all 4 sides of the trailer and the tailgate of the truck.


Your hired!

Can you help us with ours?- see you Wednesday at Drummer Boy.
[/quote]

ABSOLUTELY!! There is alcohol involved.







Safe travels. See ya Wednesday.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the dealer applied exterior surface coating on my outback. Has anyone tried to put the decals on this type of coating and if so did they stick?


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Slightly off topic, but while we're talking decals...

I was doing a deep clean of the OB today when I discovered, tucked waaaay back in the upper entertainment cabinet shelf....
4 new maroon decals! I ordered those maybe 3 years ago (to replace my original black ones) and obviously forgot about them!









Of course they say "WAcamper" so I cut the name out and stuck those babies on! 
So if you see a fiver with decals that just say Outbackers.com, that would be me.

BTW- If you ever need to remove the decals, they come off pretty easy and a little alcohol & a rag wipes the glue residue right off.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All good suggestions, the only thing I will add is put them right side up.....no I didn t


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Still need to order mine.







Is the company/website still the same?


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Before I was a parts guy, I was a collision repair and refinish technician for 18 years and still repair and paint cars in my garage for a hobby. I approached my Outnackers decals the same way I used to put "4X4" decals and other graphics on cars:

1) wash the exterior with a wax and grease remover or isopropyl alcohol.

2) make a solution of a drop of dish soap and 12- 16 oz. of water in a spray bottle (old windex bottle will work).

3) spray the mildly soapy solution onto the area where you want the decals on the outback. I put mine on the left rear 
above the license plate/brake lamp and on the right front about belt high under the horizontal stripe. The solution 
serves several purposes, the first is allowing you to be able to slide the decal around to get it level and where you
want it. The second is that it assist's you in getting the air bubbles out with the aid of a plastic squeegee, like one used 
to apply spackle or automotive body filler. It also helps the adhesive bond to the surface. Peel the backing off 
the adhesive side and place the decal over the soapy surface where you want the decal. get it to where you want it
by sliding it around putting pressure on it with the squeegee.

4) starting at one edge (I started at the "Outbackers' edge) briskly rub the edge of the squeegee over the decal to work the air and water out while *gently and patiently* peeling the outer film off. as you work the air and water out, pull back further on the film. It may be neccesary to give more attention to narrow areas such as the "swoosh" to get the edges to stay down.

My decals look like they were installed at the plant!!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the words of advice and suggestions on how & where to put the decals. I especially enjoyed reading the logic behind where each of you placed yours. Hope this also helps others because it was a great help to me! On a side note, as I mow the grass at home today,







my heart's really in Gettysburg.


----------

